# Need Help ID Weeds



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

New homeowner in Central VA, not sure what weeds are these (cover entire front and back yard, not sure if I have any grass)and how do I get rid of them with the best post emergent. I think I'm too late to apply pre emergent.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Pictures 14, 26 and 30 might be grass. The rest is all weeds.


----------



## JimFromLawnGuyland (Jan 15, 2020)

Google lens is a pretty good weed identifier for broadleaf weeds, grasses get a lil more difficult


----------



## dicko1 (Oct 25, 2019)

There's lots of Violets, Clover, Henbit, Mock Strawberry, Wild Geranium, dandelion, and I think chickweed, and something else I dont know.


----------



## Blue1987 (Apr 2, 2020)

Thanks for the responses! Do you think I'm on the right path?.... I plan on using a 41% glyphosate Weed killer in mid July to kill all those weeds because they have taken over both lawns. I plan on doing a renovation mid to late August .


----------

